# Cytek shoeing



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Can anyone tell me a bit more about cytek shoes for horses? Thanks


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

Google it, plenty on there.


----------



## carmma ponys (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi in my oppinion its not a good idea if you have problems regarding the health and balance of your horses feet take a look at our web sitecarmma equine solutions or Institute of Applied Equine Podiatry and Home of Energetics Brand Perfect Hoof Wear - Barefoot Trimming, Natural Hoof Care if you follow the links you can become a member of the perfect hoof club(membership is free) and there is alot of useful info. For correct growth of your horses feet you must provide a balanced trim and the correct enviroment all the time a shoe is applied the enviroment for your horses foot is the shoe causing incorrect pressure and with pressure being the stimulus for growth , causing incorrect growth.


----------

